# Massey Ferguson 246 Loader



## farm22824 (Jul 17, 2011)

Need to remove mf246 loader from mf285 diesel tractor so that I can replace tractor battery. How do you support rear of loader once you pull hitch pins and disconnect hydraulic hoses?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'd either support it with a couple of jackalls, some timber or just pick up something heavy in the bucket before your start the disconnect process. Put a road bale or a load of gravel in the bucket that will counter balance the weight of the loader. Use a jackall or timber to support the loader in case it decides to weep down on you.
Just stay out from under or around the loader at all times, just in case, as shift happens.
You may need to bleed a little pressure off the lines to get them to plug back in. A wrench to bleed, or the jackall in part one, to raise the booms a tad to take the weight and pressure off the fittings.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The old kubota sticks the crossbars to pockets of the bucket to support it all


----------



## RDFF (12 mo ago)

farm22824 said:


> Need to remove mf246 loader from mf285 diesel tractor so that I can replace tractor battery. How do you support rear of loader once you pull hitch pins and disconnect hydraulic hoses?


The 246 is a quick attach loader... just pull the levers at the bottom of the posts, back up to get them out of the receiver, and start extending the rams that raise the loader. The rear posts will begin to tilt forward, and the frame around the front end of the tractor will begin to tilt downward toward the ground. Keep doing this, backing up some as you do, and the front end of that frame will tilt down onto the ground, and then the rear posts will end up raising up on the back end to clear your front wheels. Simple.... I easily used to be able to remove the whole thing in less than a minute.


----------

